# Any good native terminal emulators?



## Rakeesh (Aug 22, 2011)

Do any exist that run natively on webOS? I looked on preware and the HP app catalog and couldn't find any, so I am wondering if there is one I can find elsewhere.

It's a bit inconvenient to install the whole palm SDK and then connect with novaterm on every computer I want to do my tinkering with. I have a bluetooth keyboard so it would be easier if I could just have a console session running on the touchpad itself.

EDIT: Besides that, novaterm is also buggy.


----------



## sps2k1 (Aug 25, 2011)

I am using Xterm and XServer via Xecutah. These are available through Preware. Not the most elegant way but gets the job done.


----------

